# Reason to rotate foods...



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is a great article on why it's a good idea to rotate your dogs food periodically. 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/changing_foods.htm


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

That's an excellent article! I'm going to post it on another forum that I belong to.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh, the beauty of feeding raw! Automatic rotation of foods!!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

briteday said:


> Oh, the beauty of feeding raw! Automatic rotation of foods!!!


You're starting to get on my nerves brite! I just want you to know that I had to buy my first BARF diet book because of you ("The BARF Diet" by Dr. Ian Billinghurst). And I'm sure Elsa will be miserably happy when we do switch (considering 1/2 BARF first).


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> You're starting to get on my nerves brite! I just want you to know that I had to buy my first BARF diet book because of you ("The BARF Diet" by Dr. Ian Billinghurst). And I'm sure Elsa will be miserably happy when we do switch (considering 1/2 BARF first).


Um, you should've been already on your second RAW book...You'll never look back...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks CP!!! If it hadn't been for Box's encouragement and direction I would still be stuck on kibble too! Raw has been so easy, once I found my resources. The dogs and cat are thriving. And yard cleanup is a search for the microscopic droppings.

Also, consider that there's no one way to feed raw. I don't do grains, and veggies only if bowel issues.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Raw is very forgiving. I love it!!!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

briteday said:


> Oh, the beauty of feeding raw! Automatic rotation of foods!!!


 LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL... amen..



Curbside Prophet said:


> You're starting to get on my nerves brite! I just want you to know that I had to buy my first BARF diet book because of you ("The BARF Diet" by Dr. Ian Billinghurst). And I'm sure Elsa will be miserably happy when we do switch (considering 1/2 BARF first).


 A good sub for raw, what I fed my two younger ones before their teeth could take the bone and such was this.. http://www.megapetfood.com/catalog/item/2716900/2400577.htm . Granted this is one person but it shows the product..


----------



## BaxterBigDog (Nov 18, 2009)

I have always liked the idea of rotating my dog’s food, especially since Baxter has had allergies since we got him as a rescue dog  It was always a struggle to try a raw rotations diet for us since I didn't always have the time to create and prep all the needed foods for the dogs and for our human family too. I recently learned about a food that we now have Baxter and Zia eating, (Zia our oldest dog is almost 15, Baxter is 4yrs) a product that has three totally different recipes in one box! I ended up doing a lot of research on it first before switching, since we were using what we knew to be the "top" foods in the past few years which the dogs usually ate, but issues still remained (like Artemis, Call of the Wild, Wellness, Canidae). 

It turns out that Rotations dog food is really the only dog food company that truly rotates all ingredients between flavors - there are separate 3 recipes and all ingredients are changed in each. The reason this is so unique is that the ingredient group levels like fat, fiber and carbohydrates are kept at even levels, so it truly prevents upset tummies when switching between recipes we were told (after the usual recommended transition to any new food of a few days). 

Baxter really had issues with changing between foods before (when I say issues, I mean large messy ones, and digestive problems for at least a week or more). We have had no problems since they started eating Rotations dog food. Once they were into the first recipe it was fine to switch to the second and third recipe with no messy poops (which is truly amazing for Baxter!!!). 

The other main reason we learned more about rotating dog food recently is because Baxter's allergies were getting worse, and it was really expensive to keep refilling prescriptions from the vet to help with itching, scratching, rubbing, licking etc. - and they never really made a huge difference and pilling a 107lb. dog is never fun. 

We learned that food allergies can come from over saturation of any food. When we looked at 3 different flavors of other brands usually the starch or grain was copied in each recipe and only the protein was changed, and even if it’s not a harmful ingredient, like sweet potato, a dog can still be over fed a single ingredient. So this is another reason why we hadn’t tried rotating dry foods before also. Plus I really like that the veggies and fruits change in each Rotations recipe, since each one has different benefits. So far, so good! And they like all the recipes a lot!


----------

